# Yamaha track



## Freshtracks (Dec 19, 2021)

*I tore a track on my YS828. Any idea where I can find a replacement?*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Freshtracks said:


> *I tore a track on my YS828. Any idea where I can find a replacement?*


try ebay


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't see anything on ebay right now, but ya keep checking, and be quick if one does appear.


----------



## Freshtracks (Dec 19, 2021)

Ok thanks. My son in-law may have found one. But I’ll keep looking.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Motorleaks - Yamaha YS-624/828 Belte til fremdrift


Original vare fra Yamaha. Passer fra 1985 årsmodell og nyere. Pris er pr belte. STR: 13cm bredt 63mm mellom knastene inni senter 20 knaster




www.motorleaks.no





This is the only place I know of that sells the original tracks. It's possible to modify the machine to fit newer tracks, but you need to be pretty handy.


----------



## Freshtracks (Dec 19, 2021)

Do you know if there’s a video or instructions available? I’d be willing to take that on.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Freshtracks said:


> Do you know if there’s a video or instructions available? I’d be willing to take that on.


There's instructions, I sent you a pm.


----------

